# Sufix line



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am going to make the switch to Sufix Tritanium this year for use as my non-braid line. I found Sufix Tritanium Plus and on another site I found Sfix Titranium (no plus). I did not get item numbers to match them up so I assume they are different. The non plus line was also $10.00 cheaper for a 1 lb spool. So what is the difference AND is $40.99 a good/the best price I can get on a 1 lb spool of 17 lb Sufix Tritanium plus?

--
I fish therefore I am


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The plus is newer although who knows which the store would send you if you ordered the non plus. By the way where was the non plus at. Oh I should get the manual in the mail tuesday.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

All Tackle, here is the link.

http://www.alltackle.com/sufix_tritanium_fishing_line.htm

It was $29.99 for a 1lb spool. Is its the same I think I'll snag one. Again I appreciate the mailing ... whenever it gets here it will be fine. thanks

-- 
I fish therefore I am


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I dont know who...*

But someone, made a buyer outa me...
Ive ben using the Tir for a year now,,,Use it for flounder fishiing (6lb test) bottom fishing (50lb test) and surf casting [(14-17)wish there was a 15lb in tri-tanium)]!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

do you know of a difference between the tritanium plus and the tritanium? Or do you think they changed the name the non plus version may be old line?

--
I fish therefore I am


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*cx1, let me hijack this post w/some ...*

17lb Cajun Red Cast ! Yall need to get over the sufix tri mess, prove it on the field @ CCP and I'll buy it until then yall can keep pickin' out a birds nest  

Go hijenks, hijacks, & whatever line ya like,

`bucket


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Never heard of cajun red until you said something. I took a gander and said 'what the hell is he talkin' bout' using red fishing line ... don't he know that fish get spooked easily. Then I read that the color red is filtered out of the water at depths greater than 3 feet and now I'm thinking I gotta try me some of this stuff.

Since you are a believer ... have you fished both cajun red and sufix so that you have the experience to compare?

--
I fish therefore I am


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*cx1, line comps*

yes, have some suffix tri that I have casted and fished ... and it is real good line ... IMHO the sufix is probably the best castin' line while the red cast, silver thread, and even berkley big game "for me" are better fishin' lines   :--| 

figurin' this reply will start a fuss  

Go with your preference,

`bucket


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

ive always been a fan of berkly big game, until last year i switched to iron silk and now prefer it.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

*sufix tri vs cajun*

ive used both....sufix IMO is the better line...the cajun does not tie knots as well IMO and got very brittle and weak in the first 5 days....


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with Chris. Also cajun has too much memory for me.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

ol'cajun did have to much memory so they came out w/red cast and now they have cajun advantage new out now that I haven't used yet?!

Haven't had problems w/knots w/red cast ?? While one of my first spools of 17 Sufix line was weak/broke easy (may have just been a bad lot) as I haven't had that problem since and the Tri casts real nice.

Thinking `bout a braid-mono combo for my 525 any suggestions on braids ???

Thanks,

`bucket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

pp, 100yrds of pp 20 underneath all my 525s mark.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Silver thread is still one of the best available, but its a shame they do not make a hi vis.

Great knots, limp and great abrasion resistance.


----------

